# االاقسام العامة > منبر الثقافة والادب >  >  توقيع خاص: لك حتى الممات!

## Osama

*كانت تعمل كاتبة اختزال في شركة التليفزيون. وكانت تسكن مع عائلة في فينشلي، وتقضي عطلات الاسبوع مع أسرتها في سيد كب، ولم يكن يبدو انها متعلقة بأهلها كثيرا.التقيا عشية رأس سنة 1959، في حفلة رقص نظمها معهد الدراسات الشرقية بجامعة لندن.'ماذا تدرس؟''أعد رسالة الدكتوراة في التاريخ'كان رقصه فظيعا، لكن معرفته باللغة الانجليزية كانت جيدة. بدا صغير السن جدا وربما كان هذا مظهرا خادعا. وكان صوته عذبا، ورائقا للأذن. كانت أميل الي البدانة، فأعجبه ذلك. كانت تقاطيع وجهه وسيمة حادة، الأمر الذي لم يغب عنها.
وأعطي كل منهما الآخر رقم تليفونه.
بعد ثمانية أشهر حصلت المعجزة. ومع هذا
قالت: 'لست أدري'.
قال: 'أنا أيضا لست أدري'.
'عد إلي بلدك، وأنا سأسافر الي كندا ربما'.
وهكذا عاد ليدرس التاريخ في احدي المدارس الثانوية.
وكتبت له من كندا تقول انها قد حصلت علي وظيفة في شركة الاذاعة الكندية وأن الحياة في أوتاوا لا بأس بها.
وكتب لها رسائل طويلة تلتهب عاصفة، وكان يختمها دائما بقوله: 'لك حتي الممات' قد يخيل اليك انه كان يبالغ.
كتبت تقول: 'الراتب جيد، وكندا ممتعة، لكن لماذا علينا أن نكون بعيدين هذا البعد واحدنا عن الآخر؟'.
أجاب: 'لأنه من جهة، ليس من العدل أن أجرجرك الي هذا المكان، البالغ الحرارة والكثيف الغبار، ولأني فقير لا أستطيع أن أثقل ضميري بك'.
وكانت الرسائل تحمل الحب من افريقيا الي كندا، ومن كندا الي افريقيا بانتظام.
وكان الحب يشتد هكذا كانت تقول الرسائل وأستطيع أنا أن أصدق ذلك.
مات بالالتهاب السحائي في صيف .1951
ولم يخبرها أحد.
ظلت بعد هذا بأشهر تواصل الكتابة وتسأل: 'لماذا لا تجيب؟ أم أنك لم تعد تحبني؟'.
ثم توقفت عن الكتابة.
*

----------


## Osama

*الطيب محمد صالح أحمد !

*

----------


## Osama

*كتبت مراثيها العيون وشردتنى..
ورمت معاطفها الجبال فخبأتنى... 
نازل من نخلة الجرح القديم على تفاصيل البلاد 
وكانت السنة أنفصال البحر عن مدن الرماد..


صدق الأديب والراحل الأنيق البروفيسور على المك حين قال :
فى بلدى تموت السلاحف فى ليال تسع والبعوض يحيا دهورا!


إنهار هرم آخر من أهرامات هذه البلاد وأصبح فى عداد الأساطير الجميلة ! وبفقده فقدت الساحة الأدبية أديبا أنيقا وكاتبا بليغا وقلما فذ سيشكل رحيله فراغ يصعب بل يستحيل ملأه..


بكل ما فى لوحنا المحفوظ قانعون..

وكل ما نملك أن نقوله ..

إنا الى الله لراجعون ..

احترق المسرح من اركانه ..


رحل أديبنا العالمى الأستاذ الطيب صالح تاركا وراءه أدبا وأرثا لن يزول قريبا بل سيبقى ما بقى الأنسان,ذهب تاركا مجموعة أبداعات روائية متميزة لامست الواقع السودانى بصدق ونقلته من أطاره المحلى لرحاب العالمية...
*

----------


## Osama

*رحل الطيب وما زالت موسم الهجرة للشمال والتى طبعت لأول مرة ببيروت فى العام 1966 وأخرجها للقراء الناقد الراحل رجاء النقاش, حدثا فارقا تستعصى تفاصيلها وأبعادها على النقاد وتتمترس وراء غموض لايفك طلاسمه الا مصطفى سعيد الذى لم يسعفه عامل الزمن ! 
رحل الطيب بعد أن أعطى الرواية العربية من خلال موسم الهجرة للشمال وزنا وأكسبها ثقلا وزخما عالميا فالرواية من الأعمال العربية الأولى التى تناولت لقاء الثقافات وتفاعلها، 
رحل أديبنا تاركا وراءه عرس الزين (1967) والتى من خلالها أفرد تفاصيل الريف السودانى حيث البساطة والجاذبية والإثارة والصدق والأصالة, وقد أبدع كاتبنا فى تقديم الريف السودانى عبر هذه التحفة (عرس الزين) الى العالم الخارجى بصورة سهلة وسلسة جعلت من الرواية رؤية متفردة للوجود الأنسانى أجمع!  
رحل عبقرى الرواية العربية,الأديب والعلامة الفارقة فى خارطة الأدب الروائى العالمى بعد أن أسهم بقدر واف فى أثراء مكتبة الرواية السودانية, العربية , الأفريقية والعالمية بالعديد من الدرر الروائية : نخلة على الجدول؛ حفنة تمر؛ دومة ود حامد (1967)؛ هي عرس الزين وسبع قصص قصيرة (1967)؛ موسم الهجرة إلى الشمال (1967)؛ بندر شاه (ضو البيت) (1971)، (مريود)، (1977)؛ الرجل القبرصي (1973)؛ يوم مبارك على شاطئ أم باب (1993). 
*

----------


## Osama

*ولد الطيب صالح في قرية كرمكول شمالي السودان عام 1929 ثم انتقل الى الخرطوم حيث التحق بالجامعة التي لم يتم دراسته فيها. 
غادر السودان الى بريطانيا عام 1952، وعمل في القسم العربي بهيئة الإذاعة البريطانية(بي بي سي) وقد برز بشكل ملفت حتى أنه وصل الى درحة نائب مدير قسم قبل بلوغ الثلاثين عاما, وقد تنقل بأقسامها حتى وصل منصب مدير قسم الدراما وبعدها عاد الى السودان ليعمل بالأذاعة السودانية ثم هاجر الى دولة قطر ليعمل في وزارة الاعلام القطرية في الدوحة ثم تولى منصبا في مقر اليونيسكو في باريس. 
*

----------


## Osama

*تبوأ الطيب صالح مركزا مهما في خريطة الرواية العربية، خاصة بعد نشر روايته"موسم الهجرة الى الشمال" في بيروت عام 1966 التي ساهم الناقد الراحل رجاء النقاش في تعريف القارئ العربي بها، لتصبح فيما بعد إحدى المعالم المهمة للرواية العربية المعاصرة. 

أعتبرت روايته التى أخرجها للوجود 66-1967 واحدة من أفضل 100 عمل روائى فى التأريخ الأنسانى وقد قام بالترشيح عدد 54 روائى وناقد من مختلف دول العالم, وقد ترجمت أعماله (موسم الهجرة الى الشمال – مريود وضو البيت, عرس الزين) الى أكثر من 30 لغة! وقد حولت عرس الزين الى عمل درامى فى بعض الدول والى فيلم سينمائى فى الكويت فى أواخر السبعينات!
*

----------


## Osama

*تم تكريم الأديب من العديد من الشخصيات والمناسبات الأدبية الرفيعة فى كثير من البلدان العربية والأوربية!
تم ترشيحه هذا العام لنيل جائزة نوبل للأداب فى طلب تقدمت به مؤسسات سثقافية سودانية (مركز عبد الكريم ميرغنى الثقافى وأتحاد الكتاب السودانيين) وقد تم ترشيحه بناءا على أن أعماله تؤهله لنيل نوبل . والترجمات التى حظيت بها دليل على عمقها وأهميتها ليس فقط عربيا وانما على مستوىالعالم
وقد صرح رئيس إتحاد الكتاب السودانيين أن لجنه تضم مجموعه منأبرز المثقفين السودانيين تم تكوينها لترشيح الطيب صالح . 

ومن المعروف أن هذا الترشيح هو الثانى خلال الاعوام القليله الماضيه . 
ترشيح الراحل المقيم من الجهات السودانية سبقته أصوات وترشيحات خارجية وكان المتخصص في الأدب العربي البروفيسور عامي إلعاد - بوسقيلة من كلية بيت بيرل، قد فاجأ المحافل الأدبية والأكاديمية بترشيح الأديب السوداني الكبير الطيب صالح لحصول على جائزة نوبل للأدب، على غرار الأديب المصري الكبير نجيب محفوظ، الذي كان قد حصل على الجائزة عام 1988. 
يقول البروفيسور إلعاد - بوسقيلة حول هذه الخطوة إنها كانت مفاجئة بشكل خاص، لأن الطيب صالح يعتبر من الأدباء والكتاب المقلين في العالم العربي، مع العلم أنه لم يصدر إلا القليل من الكتب وهي أربع روايات ومجموعة قصصية بالإضافة إلى قصتين أخريين. 
وحول ما دفعه للقيام بهذه الخطوة أشار إلعاد - بوسقيلة إلى البساطة والجاذبية والإثارة والصدق والأصالة التي تتحلى بها كتب الطيب صالح وأسلوبه المتميز بحيث انه ليس بالإمكان التنازل عن أي كلمة أو حرف من الأعمال الإبداعية التي فاضت بها قريحة الكاتب. 
يُشار إلى أن صداقة شخصية ربطت بين إلعاد - بوسقيلة الذي درَّس في الجامعات والكليات أعمال الطيب صالح وبحث فيها ضمن الأطر الأكاديمية المختلفة التي عمل فيها وانتسب إليها، وخصوصا بعدما نشر عددا كبيرا من المقالات والأبحاث، باللغة العربية، تتناول أدب الطيب صالح. 
ونوه الباحث إلى العبقرية التي يتسم بها الكاتب والتي تأتي إلى جانب التواضع الكبير والبساطة. وأشار إلى أن الطيب صالح كان يستطيع الكتابة باللغة الانجليزية إلا انه آثر الكتابة بالعربية الأصيلة مع العلم انه غادر موطنه السودان في العشرينات من عمره وعاش في بريطانيا وأنه يتقن الانجليزية على خير وجه. 
يُشار إلى أن الطيب صالح ،الذي يبلغ الآن سن الـ 77 عامًا قد بدأ ينشر أعماله الأدبية منذ أواخر الخمسينات وبداية الستينات حيث نشر: نخلة على الجدول؛ حفنة تمر؛ دومة ود حامد (1967)؛ هي عرس الزين وسبع قصص قصيرة (1967)؛ موسم الهجرة إلى الشمال (1967)؛ بندر شاه (ضو البيت) (1971)، (مريود)، (1977)؛ الرجل القبرصي (1973)؛ يوم مبارك على شاطئ أم باب (1993). 
وكان إلعاد - بوسقيلة قد التقى بالطيب صالح في عام 1997 عندما كان باحثا في جامعة اوكسفورد مع العلم أنهما التقيان في مرحلة لاحقة مرت عديدة. يذكر أن الطيب صالح متزوج من امرأة اسكتلندية ويعيش في بريطانيا منذ عقود من الزمن إلا أن أعماله الأدبية كانت تنكش وتنقب في موطنه السودان وفي القرية التي وصل منها مع العلم أن رواية موسم الهجرة قد ترجمت إلى أكثر من عشرين لغة أجنبية في العالم وأنها تطرح، وبجرأة، موضوع اللقاء بين الشرق والغرب. 
يذكر أن إلعاد - بوسقيلة أصدر مؤخرا كتابا كبيرا باللغة الانجليزية بعنوان أصوات المنافي- دراسة حول الطيب صالح وأعماله الابداعية يتناول فيه الأعمال الأدبية للطيب صالح بصورة مسهبة وريادية. 
إلعاد - بوسقيلة أكد على أن ترشيحه للطيب صالح لنيل جائزة نوبل للأدب يأتي من منطلق إدراكه أن الطيب صالح يشكل نقطة تحول في تطور مسيرة الرواية العربية المعاصرة
*

----------


## Osama

*
جائزة الطيب صالح للأبداع:-
نشأت فكرة جائزة الطيب صالح للإبداع الروائي في عام 1998 حين اقترح الأديب السوداني الأشهرأن ترصد أموال جمعها محبوه لتكريمه بين يدي بلوغه سن السبعين لدعم العمل الثقافي والإبداعي في السودان، فكانت فكرة الجائزة التي فاز بها حتى الآن خمسة كتاب، 
*

----------


## Osama

*صحف ووكالات عالمية:-

عبده وازن- مجلة الحياة 09-02-19

هل يمكن أن تصنع رواية واحدة من صاحبها «أسطورة» مثلما فعلت «موسم الهجرة الى الشمال» من الطيب صالح «أسطورة» الأدب العربي الحديث؟ هذا الروائي السوداني الذي رحل فجر الثلثاء الماضي في لندن عن ثمانين عاماً، لم يستطع طوال حياته أن يتخلّص من سطوة هذه الرواية التي جلبت له من الشهرة ما جلبت من المتاعب، كما عبّر مرّة. ظل الطيب صالح أسير «موسم الهجرة الى الشمال»، فوسمت به مثلما وسم بها، مع أنه كتب روايات أخرى لا تقل فرادة عنها، ومنها مثلاً «عرس الزين» و «بندرشاه» وسواهما.
وعندما اصدر صالح هذه الرواية العام 1966 في بيروت لم يكن يتراءى له أنه سيسبق المفكر الأميركي صموئيل هنتنغتون في نظرية «صدام الحضارات»، فالرواية كانت سبّاقة فعلاً الى رسم حال هذا الصراع عبر بطلها «مصطفى سعيد» وموقفه، هو ابن العالم الثالث، من الغرب المتقدّم. وكان صالح أشدّ جرأة من الروائيين العرب الذين كتبوا في هذا الحقل قبله ومنهم توفيق الحكيم في «عصفور من الشرق» وسهيل إدريس في «الحيّ اللاتيني». فالبطل السوداني كان يدرك في الرواية أن الغرب لم يحمل الى الشرق حضارته فقط بل الاستعمار أيضاً. أما حنينه الى الشمال فبدا فيه من الحقد والضغينة مقدار ما فيه من الحبّ والتسامح.
عاش الطيب صالح حياة صاخبة، روائياً وسياسياً، في السودان وبعض الدول العربية كما في أوروبا ولا سيما في بريطانيا. ومكث طوال هذا العمر المديد مشدوداً الى السودان الذي لم يفارق مخيلته ولا وجدانه على رغم ترحاله و «منفاه» الطويل الاختياري. وظل على علاقة وطيدة، وبما طرأ عليه من تحوّلات، في السياسة والاجتماع. ومعروف عنه موقفه السلبي من نظام «الانقاذ» الذي تبوّأ السلطة عبر انقلاب حزيران (يونيو) 1989، وراجت عنه مقولته الشهيرة «من أين جاء هؤلاء؟» التي تبنّاها حينذاك مثقفون سودانيون كثر. وعمدت السلطة السودانية الى منع أعماله من التدريس في جامعة الخرطوم. لكنّ الكاتب المعارض ما لبث أن لبى دعوة النظام للعودة العام 2005 فعاد ليشارك في مهرجان «الخرطوم عاصمة للثقافة العربية» وليكون «نجم» هذا المهرجان. ولكنْ سرعان ما ارتفعت أصوات تعارض زيارته وتنتقد مواقفه من قضية دارفور والحركات المسلحة وسواهما. وقد حلا للبعض ان يقارن بينه وبين المتنبي، شاعره الأثير، في علاقته بالسلطة. وهو كان فعلاً من عشاق المتنبي، يحفظ شعره غيباً ويردده في المجالس، ووضع عنه كتاباً سمّاه «في صحبة المتنبي».
كان الطيب صالح هو الابرز والأشهر عربياً بين أدباء السودان، وان كان أدبه الروائي والقصصي بمثابة الجسر بين الداخل السوداني والخارج العربي والعالمي، فهو لم يدَّع يوماً انفصاله عن الأدب السوداني، ولا انقطاعه عن الهموم السودانية على اختلافها. وقد كتب «موسم الهجرة الى الشمال» في لندن حيث كان يقيم بدءاً من العام 1953. وعندما نشرت هذه الرواية في بيروت العام 1966 كانت بمثابة الحدث الروائي الذي كان منتظراً، لكنه عوض أن يأتي من القاهرة أو بغداد أو بيروت جاء من السودان. استطاع الطيب صالح في هذه الرواية الفريدة أن يقدم مشروعاً روائياً جديداً يحمل الكثير من علامات التحديث، شكلاً وتقنية وأحداثاً وشخصيات، علاوة على القضية الإشكالية التي حملتها الرواية وهي الصراع بين الشرق والغرب أو بين الجنوب والشمال من خلال علاقة مأسوية بين مصطفى سعيد و «زوجته» البريطانية. ومنذ أن صدرت الرواية أصبح اسم هذا البطل (مصطفى سعيد) في شهرة بعض أبطال نجيب محفوظ لا سيما أحمد عبد الجواد في «الثلاثية».
وإن بدت «موسم الهجرة الى الشمال» ذروة أعمال الطيب صالح، وأكثرها شهرة ورواجاً، فإن أعماله الأخرى، الروائية والقصصية لا تخلو من الخصوصية، سواء في لغتها السردية أم في تقنياتها وأشكالها. ومن تلك الأعمال رواية «عرس الزين» التي ترصد أسطورة الشخص القروي الغريب الأطوار الذي يدعى «الزين» في علاقته بالفتاة «نعمة»، وكذلك رواية «بندر شاه» في جزئيها: «ضو البيت» و «مريود». وتمثل هذه الرواية الصدام البيئي والحضاري بين القديم والحديث. ومن أعماله القصصية البديعة «دومة ود حامد» وهي تدور حول الصراع بين الحكومة وأهل قرية «ود حامد» التي تقع على الضفة الشرقية من النيل، فالحكومة تريد تحديث القرية واقتلاع شجرة الدوم التي هي رمز القرية والأهل يصرون على تقاليدهم المتوارثة. وهذه القرية السودانية «ود حامد» تحضر كثيراً في نصوص الطيب صالح رمزاً لعالم الطفولة والبراءة المتجذر في شمال السودان.
رحل الطيب صالح وكان في نيته أن يكتب سيرته، لكن ظروفه لم تساعده فاكتفى بنشر كتاب عنوانه «منسي: إنسان نادر على طريقته»، ومن خلاله تتبدّى بعض معالم تلك السيرة الحافلة بالأحداث والوقائع الطريفة.
*

----------


## Osama

*تراجيديا العلاقة بين الشرق والغرب

فخري صالح     الحياة     - 19/02/09//


على قلة ما أنجز الطيب صالح (1929ـ 2009) من روايات إلا أنه ظل علامة أساسية في المنجز الروائي العربي طوال ما يزيد على نصف قرن، وذلك منذ ظهرت روايته «موسم الهجرة إلى الشمال» على صفحات مجلة حوار بتقديم من يوسف إدريس، ثم ظهرت الرواية في طبعتها الأولى عام 1967. لكن ما أصدره الروائي السوداني الراحل عنا يوم أمس لم يتعد الأعمال الروائية الأربعة: عرس الزين (1966)، موسم الهجرة إلى الشمال (1967)، بندر شاه وقد صدرت في جزأين: ضوء البيت (1971)، ومريود (1977).
ومع ذلك فإن هذا العدد المحدود من الروايات قد بوأ الطيب صالح مكانة رفيعة في تاريخ الكتابة الروائية العربية المعاصرة، ولفت الانتباه إليه بوصفه واحداً من روائيين قلة طوروا النوع الروائي في القرن العشرين، وفتحوه على أسئلة وجودية مصيرية على رأسها سؤال الهوية العربية - الأفريقية وسؤال العلاقة المصيرية المعقدة مع الغرب. ويمكن النظر إلى روايته «موسم الهجرة إلى الشمال» كتجسيد جمالي لتجربة المستعمر والمستعمرَ في فترة كانت فيها الإمبراطورية البريطانية تغادر آسيا وأفريقيا. كان الطيب صالح في تلك الرواية يقدم قراءة سردية ما بعد كولونيالية مبكرة للشرخ الذي أحدثته تجربة الاستعمار في أرواح الذين وقع عليهم الاستعمار في أفريقيا والعالم العربي، كما كانت روايته «موسم الهجرة إلى الشمال» مختبراً للأفكار النمطية التي نشرها الاستشراق الغربي وعزز حضورها في الأوساط الأكاديمية، وكذلك في أذهان العامة من مواطني الدول الغربية.
وبسبب تماس «موسم الهجرة إلى الشمال» مع تلك الأسئلة المعقدة المتصلة بتجارب الشعوب المستعمرة ومستقبل العلاقات بين كتلتين حضاريتين (شرق وغرب، جنوب وشمال) أثارت هذه الرواية الكثير من الجدل والأسئلة وظلت هدفاً للتحليل والتساؤل حول الرسالة التي تحملها وطبيعة العلاقة بين بنيتها الروائية ومحمول هذه البنية. مثلها مثل رواية جيمس جويس يوليسيز استطاعت «موسم الهجرة...» أن تثير عدداً كبيراً من التحليلات والقراءات الانطباعية والدراسات والنصوص السابرة المتفحصة والأسئلة التي تدور حول علاقة بنية الرواية بخطابها، وصوت الراوي بما يروي عنه، إلى أن تجمع لدينا تراث نقدي ضخم متصل بهذه الرواية المثيرة للجدل أكثر من غيرها من الروايات العربية التي كتبت خلال نصف القرن الماضي.
لكن أهمية «موسم الهجرة...» لا تقتصر على موضوعها، والأفكار التي تثيرها، والرؤى الحضارية التي تقدمها في ثنايا سردها، بل إنها تكمن في ترتيب أحداث قصتها، حيث يقلب الطيب صالح صفحات الحكاية بطريقة تخلق توتراً مدهشاً في العلاقة بين الراوي ومصطفى سعيد، أولاً، وبين ما يرويه الراوي والمتلقي ثانياً. وفي هذه البؤرة من التوتر، والرغبة في معرفة الحكاية، تتكشف للراوي والقارئ معاً تراجيديا مصطفى سعيد وحياته السابقة التي تلقي بظلها القاتم على أيامه الأخيرة التي فضل أن يعيشها في تلك القرية النائية من قرى السودان. لكن ما يثير الانتباه بالفعل هو أن الراوي نفسه يعمل على تقطيع الحكاية إلى أجزاء يمررها إلى القارئ بطريقة تجعل الأخير أسيراً للراوي وكيفية نظرته إلى عناصر الحكاية. ها هنا يعمل الكاتب على تقطيع الحكاية مرتين: مرة بحيث يعيها الراوي، ومرة ثانية إذ يجعل الراوي يقوم بتقطيعها وروايتها للقارئ.
هناك إذاً طبقتان للحكاية في «موسم الهجرة...»: الطبقة الأولى هي تلك التي تتشكل في وعي الراوي، والطبقة الثانية هي التي تتشكل في وعي القارئ. ويتيح هذا النوع من التوزيع، وتصفية مادة الحكاية، لخيال القارئ أن يلعب دوراً فاعلاً في إعادة ترتيب شذرات الحكاية. إن قارئ الطيب صالح يشكل معه معنى النص، بل إنه يشترك معه في تحديد معنى الرسالة التي تتصفى من خلال راوٍ منحاز ضد الغرب منذ الصفحة الأولى في الرواية. لا نستطيع في هذا السياق أن نقول إن الكاتب مختبئ خلف الراوي، وإن هناك تطابقاً بين وجهة نظر الكاتب ووجهة نظر الراوي. هناك منشور يصفي الحكاية من خلال صوت الراوي من دون أن يكون هناك تطابق في وجهات النظر الثلاث المتمثلة في وجهة نظر مصطفى سعيد ووجهة نظر الراوي، وأخيراً وجهة نظر الكاتب. وتبدو وجهة نظر مصطفى سعيد، على رغم مرورها بمصفاة الراوي، بارزة مهيمنة تتمثل في نزعة جبرية للرد على غزو الغرب الاستعماري للشرق بصورة مواربة.
إن نظرة مصطفى سعيد إلى طبيعة العلاقة مع الغرب تبدو محكومة بالتجربة الاستعمارية برمتها، رغم أن الرواية لا تهتم كثيراً بإيراد هذا النوع من التفاصيل المتعلقة بالتجربة.
على حافات هذه الرواية الكبيرة المدهشة تقيم أعمال الطيب صالح الأخرى. ولا يعني هذا الكلام انتقاصاً من روايات الكاتب السوداني الكبير؛ بل إن ما أقصده هو أن «عرس الزين»، و«ضو البيت» و«مريود» هي استعادات لسؤال الهوية والمكان والبيئة الشعبية السودانية والعالم البكر الذي لم تلوثه الحضارة الغربية التي عبرت فوق جسد العالم الأفريقي، ما يمثل ترياقاً لعقابيل تجربة الاستعمار التي كتبتها «موسم الهجرة...» بصورة مواربة. ومن هنا تبدو هذه الروايات وكأنها تمثل العنصر الموازي الذي يقيم ثنائية ضدية مع «موسم الهجرة إلى الشمال».
*

----------


## Osama

*الجزيرة : 09-02-19


بعد أن غيّبه الموت بمهجره في الشمال
السودان يستعد لاستقبال جثمان الطيب صالح




الطيب صالح عاش مسكونا بهموم الجنوب في مهجره الشمالي (الجزيرة نت-أرشيف)


يستعد السودان لاستقبال جثمان الكاتب والروائي الطيب صالح الذي غيّبه الموت فجر اليوم في بريطانيا ليوارى الثرى في موطنه الذي تركه مهاجرا إلى بريطانيا ليضيف بذلك معنى جديدا لرائعته "موسم الهجرة إلى الشمال".

وأكد سفير السودان لدى بريطانيا وإيرلندا عمر صديق أن السفارة تتابع إجراءات نقل جثمان الروائي الراحل إلى السودان.

وقال صديق إن الطيب صالح من الأدباء القلائل الذين كتبوا بصدق عن واقع السودان وثقافته وله معجبون ومحبون في السودان وفي العالم، إذ إن رواياته ترجمت لأكثر من 35 لغة عالمية، وبوفاته انطوت صفحة مهمة من تاريخ الأدب السوداني. 


وذكر الإعلامي السوداني خالد الأعيسر أن الراحل كان يعاني من فشل كلوي يستوجب غسيلا للكلى ثلاث مرات في الأسبوع، وهو ما كان يحدث له ارتفاعا في الضغط، فيما كان عدم الغسيل يحدث له آلاما كبيرة في الكلى.

وأشار الأعيسر إلى أن الطيب صالح كان في الآونة الأخيرة يرقد في المستشفى في غيبوبة طويلة إلى أن وافته المنية فجر اليوم عن عمر يناهز الثمانين، والفقيد كان متزوجا من بريطانية وله ثلاث بنات كلهن متزوجات.

ثروة أدبية
وخلف صالح ثروة أدبية زاخرة تضم عددا كبيرا من الروايات أكثرها شهرة "موسم الهجرة إلى الشمال".

وبدأ الأديب الراحل الكتابة منذ أواخر الخمسينيات من القرن الماضي، ومن بين أعماله أيضا "ضو البيت" و"عرس الزين" و"مريود" و"دومة ود حامد" و"منسى" و"بندر شاه".

ونالت روايته "موسم الهجرة إلى الشمال" شهرتها من كونها أولى الروايات التي تناولت بشكل فني راق الصدام بين الحضارات وموقف إنسان العالم الثالث ورؤيته للعالم الأول المتقدم.

سيرة ومسيرة
وولد الروائي الراحل عام 1929 في إقليم مروي شمالي السودان بقرية كَرْمَكوْل قرب قرية دبة الفقراء، وهي إحدى قرى قبيلة الركابية التي ينتسب إليها.

وتقلب الطيب صالح بين عدة مواقع مهنية، إذ أدار مدرسة في السودان، ثم عمل إعلاميا في القسم العربي لهيئة الإذاعة البريطانية "بي بي سي" وترقى بها حتى وصل إلى منصب مدير قسم الدراما.

ثم عاد الراحل إلى السودان وعمل لفترة في الإذاعة السودانية، ثم هاجر إلى دولة قطر وعمل في وزارة إعلامها وكيلا ومشرفا على أجهزتها. ومن بعد عمل الطيب صالح مديرا إقليميا بمنظمة اليونيسكو في باريس، وعمل ممثلا لهذه المنظمة في الخليج العربي.

وقالت الرئاسة السودانية في نعيها للأديب الراحل اليوم إن "الفقيد كان له القدح المعلى في نشر الأدب والثقافة السودانية في مختلف أنحاء العالم من خلال رواياته ومؤلفاته وكتاباته الرائعة التي ترجم العديد منها باللغات العالمية".


أما رئيس اتحاد الكتاب السودانيين إبراهيم إسحق فوصفه ببحر الإبداع، مشيرا إلى أنه شغل حيزا كبيرا في خارطة الإبداع العالمية والعربية والأفريقية والسودانية "بعطاء قوي بربطه لقضايا الشرق الأفريقي والعربي من خلال رواياته".

واعتبر رئيس الكتاب والروائيين السودانيين الشاعر والروائي عالم عباس أن الفقد كبير وجاء في الوقت الذي كان الجميع مهموما بالإعداد لتكريمه تكريما يليق بمكانته.

وأضاف أنه "رغم أن الموت حق فإنه لم يكن في تصورنا أن يرحل عنا هذا الهرم في الوقت الذي كنا بحاجة كبيرة إليه وإلى إبداعه وسودانيته".

ووصفه اتحاد الصحفيين السودانيين بأنه "عبقري الأمة السودانية"، مشيرا إلى أنه كان "إعلاميا شاملا وأديبا اعتلى قمة مراتب الأدب وبقدر وافر كما اعتلى قمما إعلامية وصحفية متعددة"
*

----------


## Osama

*تقرير ال CNN عن رحيل الأديب:

 الروائي السوداني الطيب صالح







لندن، بريطانيا (CNN)-- توفي الأربعاء في لندن الروائي العربي السوداني الكبير الطيب صالح، بعد ثمانين عاماً من الرحلة في الأدب والثقافة والصحافة، سطر فيها اسمه بين أبرز الروائيين العرب، لا بل تعدى ذلك لتكون إحدى رواياته بين أفضل مائة رواية في العالم.
"موسم الهجرة إلى الشمال"، الرواية الأشهر للطيب، نالت شهرتها من كونها من أولى الروايات التي تناولت بشكل فني راق الصدام بين الحضارات وموقف إنسان العالم الثالث ـ النامي، ورؤيته للعالم الأول المتقدم، ذلك الصدام الذي تجلى في الأعمال الوحشية دائماً، والرقيقة الشجية أحياناً.
ولد الطيب صالح في إقليم مروى شمالي السودان، بقرية كَرْمَكوْل بالقرب من قرية دبة الفقيرة، وهي إحدى قرى قبيلة الركابية التي ينتسب إليها، وتلقى تعليمه في وادي سيدنا، وفي كلية العلوم بالخرطوم.
تنقل الطيب صالح بين عدة مواقع مهنية، فعدا عن خبرة قصيرة في إدارة مدرسة، عمل الأديب الراحل لسنوات طويلة من حياته في القسم العربي لهيئة الإذاعة البريطانية، وترقى بها حتى وصل إلى منصب مدير قسم الدراما.


وبعد استقالته من BBC، عاد إلى السودان وعمل لفترة في الإذاعة السودانية، ثم هاجر إلى دولة قطر، وعمل في وزارة إعلامها وكيلاً ومشرفاً على أجهزتها.
عمل الطيب صالح بعد ذلك مديراً إقليمياً بمنظمة اليونيسكو في باريس، وممثلاً لهذه المنظمة في منطقة الخليج.
الترحال الكثير للطيب صالح أكسبه خبرة واسعة بأحوال العالم من حوله، وبأحوال أمته، فوظف هذه الخبرة في كتاباته وأعماله الروائية. 
أعماله "موسم الهجرة إلى الشمال" و"عرس الزين"، و"مريود" ، و"ضو البيت"، و"دومة ود حامد"، و"منسى" دفعن نخبة من الكتاب العرب لإصدار كتاب عنه، بعنوان: "الطيب صالح عبقري الرواية العربية"، تناولوا فيه الأديب الكبير وأدبه نقداً ومدحاً وتفسيراً واحتفاء بالروائي العالمي السوداني. 
فبعد محمود درويش، وعبدالوهاب المسيري، ومنصور الرحباني وغيرهم، يرحل الطيب صالح ويبقى أثره، كما بقيت آثارهم، شاهدة على أعمالهم الجليلة التي أمتعوا ونفعوا بها العالم أجمع.
*

----------


## Osama

*وصف وزير الخارجية المغربية الأسبق ورئس منتدى أصيلة الدولي محمد بن عيسى الروائي السوداني الطيب صالح، الذي رحل عن عمر ناهز الثمانين في لندن، بأنه شيخ الرواية العربية. وقال بن عيسى في مقابلة خاصة أجراها معه الزميل محمد الشرقاوي "لراديو سوا" إن حديث الكثيرين عن انجازات الراحل لم تكن تترد خلال حياته الطويلة . 
وأوضح أن رواية موسم الهجرة إلى الشمال مثلا أختيرت كواحدة من الروايات المئة الأهم في العالم خلال القرن العشرين. وعلق بن عيسى على خصال الطيب صالح قائلا إنه كان إنسانا متواضعا وصبورا وكان وفيا كما كان صوفيا في أواخر حياته . لكنه أشار إلى عقبات وصعوبات حالت بين الطيب واستكمال مشروعه في الكتابة. 

وتحدث بن عيسى عن السمات المشتركة بينهما بحكم اقامتهما الطويلة في الغرب ثم العودة إلى الوطن .وقال إن بينهما تجارب وأحاسيس مشتركة وقال إنه والطيب كثيرا ما كانا يقومان في جلساتهما بمراجعة ذواتهما ويشتركان في عملية إعادة الجسور مع الآخر الغربي بغية تحقيق فهم مشترك لذاتيهما وذاتية الغربيين . 
في مايلي المقابلة التي أجراها الزميل محمد الشرقاوي، والتي يتحدث فيها محمد بن عيسى كأحد الأصدقاء المقربين للطيب صالح:
(ذلك ما أدلى به الوزير الى راديو سوا)
*

----------


## acba77

*مشكوووووووووووووور
*

----------

